

AVG, Goodbye and take your opurtunity with you - babyboy808
http://www.keithdonegan.com/avg-goodbye-and-take-your-opurtunity-with-you/

======
redorb
Thats literally 3 "logical" steps from - antivirus 2009 :) I wonder what
marketing genius thought of this bait and switch.

